# Fireworks MX: Größenanzeige beim Ziehen einer Linie?



## moth (3. Oktober 2002)

Moin!

hab nen problem: wenn ich in fireworks mx eine linie zeichne oder ein ähnliche objekt, bekomme ich nicht die aktuelle größe (maustaste noch nicht gelöst!) angezeigt, auch nicht im fenster "info"!! das ging bei version 4 so schön, da hatte man beim zeichnen im infofenster immer die aktuelle größe angezeigt bekommen... geht das auch bei MX???

ich sehe bei mx nämlich nur die aktuelle cursor-position und erst die größe der ebene, wenn ich sie fertig erstellt habe.


MFG moth


----------



## moth (3. Oktober 2002)

*HAT SICH ERLEDIGT!!*

SORRY!

hab grad gesehen, dass das fenster nur zu klein war, die größe war deswegen nur ausgeblendet!!!  <- problem gelöst 

   DER THREAD KANN GLÖSCHT WERDEN!! SORRY!


----------



## Nofear (4. Oktober 2002)

LOL 

Was für ein Problem .... 

cu


----------

